# Where can I get it?



## HamishPerkins (Oct 6, 2015)

I am looking for varieties of fishes for my aquarium at home. I would like to make it large and to let the people to visit to get aware of the varieties in fish. My plan is to sell tickets for $5 to visit my aquarium and to offer the visitors an awesome experience. So, where can I get the fish which you can see at the left top corner of this website? I am looking for everywhere and have ordered some varieties already.

I welcome your suggestions on this.


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

I think everyone agrees with me you should pay the one who reveals that to you altleast $200.


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

That is a Venustus or Giraffe Cichlid.


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

"Roger that" Your just greedy


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Please use the Reviews section or Want Ads to source fish so that Cichlid-forum can keep review-type information out of the forums. :thumb:

Or you can PM members or they can PM you.


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

wortel87 said:


> "Roger that" Your just greedy


Lol. Well....I didn't tell him where he could get it.


----------

